# Has anyone tried XM or Sirius radio in their 3er?



## jdlsc (Jan 5, 2002)

Thinking about getting either XM or Sirius satellite radio. Anyone have any recommendations? Prefer XM or Sirius? The Sony FM modulator unit looks cool. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Per recent press releases Sirius has agreements to install AM/FM/SAT radios in BMW's and you can get it through your BMW dealer.

I believe the press release stated starting during the 2nd qtr 2002 (Apr - Jun).

I'd be interested in SAT radio as I have DirecTV at home. Other than sports, my TV is usually turned to the commercial free music channels piped thru my home stereo. :thumb:


----------



## Mega (Mar 31, 2002)

*12v source in 2002 325Ci trunk*

Does anyone know where in the trunk of a 2002 325Ci I can get a 12v power source to hook up a Kenwood Sirius Tuner ?


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: 12v source in 2002 325Ci trunk*



Mega said:


> *Does anyone know where in the trunk of a 2002 325Ci I can get a 12v power source to hook up a Kenwood Sirius Tuner ? *


Ummm, the battery????

--gary


----------



## evilfactoryowne (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: 12v source in 2002 325Ci trunk*



Mega said:


> *Does anyone know where in the trunk of a 2002 325Ci I can get a 12v power source to hook up a Kenwood Sirius Tuner ? *


----------



## hamlet (Apr 9, 2002)

Any new info on when the OEM Sirius equipment will be available? I'm assuming it will require a new headunit in addition to the satellite receiver/antenna. Wonder if this means a new NAV system as well? 

Hopefully wont be too big of a deal to retrofit as i don't have NAV.....


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

*Availability of Sirius*

Currently, Sirius is only currently available in some select markets :
Denver, Houston, Jackson, Miss. and Phoenix. Sirius is expected to go national at the end of summer, early fall. It will cost approx. $13/month with an activation fee of $15.

Check out Car and Drivers review of Satellite radio. They mostly talk about XM radio service but it is still an interesting article.

I believe Satellite Radio will be very successful once it becomes more mainstream, which is essentially when it becomes optional and then stardard equipment on all cars. *GM was first to market last fall with XM . . . Betting on Sirius are the DaimlerChrysler and Ford brand families, BMW, and Sterling heavy trucks. Porsche and Freightliner will sell both services. Most will offer deals to roll the monthly fee into the lease or loan payment. Detroit's Big Three have each invested between $20 million and $100 million in their respective satellite providers. GM has announced that its investment reserves the right to use some of the available bandwidth to reach its customers directly and provide service reminders, end-of-lease offers, recall notices, even on-demand information or entertainment (imagine pay-per-listen audio books or National Park tours). Sirius claims to have similar capability. * <-- excerpted from Car and Driver article.

Good stuff no matter which provider you decide to go with. XM is currently available nationally, so this might sway those who need this technology immediately to XM vs. Sirius. I am sticking with Sirius and have already purchased the receiver.


----------



## Mega (Mar 31, 2002)

*Hey Ackster!!!*

When you have hooked up the Sirius equipment post some pictures and the way you hooked it up, thank.

Mega :thumb:


----------

